# Looking for Hog Hunt



## Barfolomew (Dec 9, 2016)

Couple of friends and I are looking to go hog hunting.  Anyone have any recommendations of good guides/outfitters for hog hunting in GA or recommendations on where to go hunt them with good success on public land?


----------



## QuackHead90 (Dec 12, 2016)

Check out black creek plantation on facebook or online. It is located in mcintyre and eric does a great job putting people on hogs. He also does quail ducks deer and turkeys.


----------



## Blackston (Dec 14, 2016)

Broughton island boars     It's the real deal hard hunting but big nasty WILD hogs        Jr toler ,912 222 2851        Broughton island guide service has a Facebook page        Again this is the real deal


----------

